# BKA: 175 Millionen € Schaden durch Telefonbetrug



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2013)

http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfas...m-175-millionen-euro-geprellt_id_3464174.html

Zu hoch gegriffen ist das mit Sicherheit nicht... Ob BKA-Chef Zierke aus diesen Angaben irgendwelche Folgerungen (Forderungen!) ableitet, ist nicht bekannt.


----------

